# What the heck? I can't see through my peep?



## ScottThornley (Feb 10, 2009)

livinn59801 said:


> After taking years off, I have finally gotten back into archery. However, I am finding myself having a weird problem: I can't see through my peep sight?:angry:
> 
> It's not that I'm blind or a matter of moving it up or down. The stupid thing is just too far to the right!
> 
> ...


Assuming you're right handed, it sounds to me like your draw length might be too long. 

I too took about 12 years off from archery of any sort. I found getting my setup evaluated by a pro-shop, as well as two lessons to be invaluable.

Scott


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Scott! I am indeed right handed. 

You would think it would be my draw length, but I am pretty certain it's not?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Post a pic of your head/anchor position.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*blind peep*

this happened to me the peep would not open had to rotate my loop to the right now when i nock my arrow the loop is straight and the peep opens good luck


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Do you mean that when you draw your bow the peep sight isnt lined up staight back but is twisted to one side? If that is the case then you can twist the d loop to get it to pull the peep around . Although it would be better for the peep to align naturally without the D loop forcing it around.


----------

